# Creating plateaus in aquascapes.



## nokturnalkid (Apr 3, 2007)

One thought that just popped up would be a sort of diy foam background that you could build these elevated planting areas. Then just scape with rocks/dw around that. Another way would just to build up these areas using rocks under the substrate to build height and rocks above the substrate to hold back the substrate.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

*Fishbreath* has posted instructions on how to make diy rocks.


----------



## Kwazar (Apr 23, 2010)

Petrified wood could be an option. Wouldn't be hard to find some large, flat topped pieces.


----------



## Chasintrades (Oct 11, 2009)

The aquascape you are referencing is Cliff Hui's Field of Dream.

Here is a step by step of how he did it. Using petrified wood. It seems it is less about creating false plateaus in this aquascape and more of a function of utilizing a variety of small to large p wood or stone.

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/aquascaping/49751-field-dream-journal.html


----------

